# Авиация > Литература >  Ищу литературу и прочее по авиапушке Б-20

## Jhonni

Ищу литературу на пушку Б-20 (пушка Березина)
Так же буду благодарен за фотографии по теме этой пушки, чертежи схемы и прочее...

Всем  заранее спасибо за участие!

п.с.
А.Широкорада и Википедию не предлагать. Сорри, но это не достоверные источники, а порой искаженные. (ИМХО!)

Евгений
(aka Jhonni)

----------

